# VEMS 1.8t AEB coldstart



## turboSlap (Feb 5, 2009)

*Lugtronic VEMS 1.8t AEB coldstart*

I'm in a bit of bother and I can't get a hold of kevin black, just wondering if any of you guys in the colder states have similar 1.8t files that I could look at to see all the cranking and warmup settings, it's Baltic here in Chicago the past two days

I had it starting and running good just tweaking the fuel from base but the coldstarts and afterstarts are crap but i was able to get past them by holding the throttle to 1200rpm for a minute. 

now that it's even colder it doesn't want to get past cranking, the plugs were wet last time I checked but I have spark. I'm gonna put fresh plugs in but I need assistance or a file to compare it to.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

If car won't start and you think it's flooded. Put the throttle to the floor and it will disable injectors. Also best thing to do is log when it won't start in cold, so you can send to Lugtronic.


----------



## turboSlap (Feb 5, 2009)

Yeah I knew that anti flood feature was there and tried it every combination


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turboSlap (Feb 5, 2009)

I put in new plugs, lowered the warmup enrichment and it started 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turboSlap (Feb 5, 2009)

Sorry the afterstart enrichment is what I changed (after countless tries with previous higher settings)and it fired up for a few seconds horribly, so I changed out the 3 wk old ngk bk7re plugs for bosch side fires and it came to life. Coldstarts. Are still poor and idle is way higher than target 850


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turboSlap (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm gonna put back everything to where it was In a the base file apart from the req fuel and log cold and hot starts as well as usual logs as kevin has requested., It is pretty impressive as is for just a base , so I'm sure after he's done a it will be wagon that's a lil bit nuts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Kevin got my cold start to be mint. 

Every time I get in to start it, cracks right up and idles. The lugtronic idle valve is noise and caused me to worry at first, but now I got used to it. Rock solid idle in cold/hot temps. I did notice however that when it was sub 30 degrees, it didn't want to idle until I left my foot on gas for 30seconds or so. I'm not mad about it though, I think it's acceptable when it's THAT cold.


----------



## turboSlap (Feb 5, 2009)

I kept at it and got it pretty good. I'm sure it could be better but I'll keep at it. It was outside in 6deg f temps overnight and started right up, it hunts a little bit for a few secs when it goes below 10f but I'm getting it slowly and surely. I've kind of given up on getting the aftersales support or even contact from kevin, hopefully he will get back to me, untill then, I'll keep reading and studying and improving on it as much as I can despite that. 
It's going ok but slow, way slower that if I could get him to help out. Next up is getting the idle 100% and knock control set up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turboSlap (Feb 5, 2009)

I kept at it and got it pretty good. I'm sure it could be better but I'll keep at it. It was outside in 6deg f temps overnight and started right up, it hunts a little bit for a few secs when it goes below 10f but I'm getting it slowly and surely. I've kind of given up on getting the aftersales support or even contact from kevin, hopefully he will get back to me, untill then, I'll keep reading and studying and improving on it as much as I can despite that. 
It's going ok but slow, way slower that if I could get him to help out. Next up is getting the idle 100% and knock control set up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turboSlap (Feb 5, 2009)

That's with zero input from the accel pedal in any temps btw so quite happy with it. Very user friendly software interface and good info out there. 
It's very reliable since I got this coldstart thing in better shape. 
Weather is due to go down to -9 here tomorrow and Thursday night and not going above 10-15 during daylight both days. Hopefully it won't be as much of a failure as last time lol!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

What resources are you using for information??

I trust kevin with my tune, but I would like to do some reading to be able to troubleshoot and understand things on the fly. Never know when something might happen!


----------



## turboSlap (Feb 5, 2009)

This thing is starting first turn , warming up and idling pretty damn good in temps of -6f 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turboSlap (Feb 5, 2009)

I am reading this http://www.amazon.com/Designing-Tuning-High-Performance-Injection-Systems/dp/1932494901
Along with hours of reading on VEMSsupport forums, as well as a lot of other web sources, hptuners, other audi forums, the info is out there. 
I am only concentrating on getting cold snd warm starting idle, driveability and a little economy lol. Might aswell while I'm waiting .................on Kevin to get back to it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

I'm going to pick up that book to read through, just to be more familiar with the system and terms overall. When the customer understands the product, it's much easier to communicate with the tuner what they are looking for.


----------

